# Here is my setup..



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Plan as can be...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nice


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Pretty plan compared to all of your setups. But I am going to get a 100 + tanks and stick in in my wall soon.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol....its pretty i think...what is that really big pinkish fish that is toward the center on most of the pics?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Either you used some very high speed film in your camera, or those are some seriously bright lights over your tank. Which is the case?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

What all do you have in that tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think I can make out the following:

(1) Gold Severum ( the big fish )
(2) Silver Dollars
(4) Silvertip Tetras
(2) Rosy Barbs
(1) Bleeding Heart Tetra
(2) Black Skirt Tetras

It's hard to tell, really. Is my guess even close to right?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I like the bubbles.


I could only tell there were silver dollars.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Those are some good guesses OldSalt

Here are my fish :

1 Huge Golden Severum 
2 Rosy Barb 
3 Scissor Tails 
2 Silver Dollars 
3 Neons 
1 Chinese Alge Eater 
1 Pleco 
2 Fruit Tetras 
3 Black Tetras 
2 Painted Glass 
1 Sharptail Shark Catfish 
4 Bleeding Heart Tetras 
1 Stowaway that came with the neons, not sure what it is yet. 

26 fish in all.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, I like it! Very nice stand also.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

get us a pick of the stowaway we'll id it for you


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

those hoods, how much higher is it than he water level?
j55


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice! I like the big cloud of bubbles what's making them?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice. we have that same lily plant!


----------



## lawngnome (Apr 19, 2005)

i think u should plan on getting a bigger tank cause silver dollars can get humongous
and wuts a fruit tetra?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh yea, I know about their size. I can't wait til they get bigger. 

I am planning on getting a 100 + gallon tank built into my wall. So I will be updating soon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a good thing you own this site, Shaggy, or you'd be catching a lot of flak by now about your selection of fish. LOL!

Lawngnome, Fruit Tetras are a Gymnocorymbus type tetra, probably a white-colored Black Tetra, which have been dyed with artificial colors. Raspberry, strawberry, blueberry... they eventually gave up on the fruity names and now often just call them Fruit Tetras.

The stowaway sounds interesting. I LOVE stowaways; they could be anything! The best part is that sometimes you can find some amazing specimen and only have to pay as much as the ordinary fish it was bought as by the store.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL, what do you think is wrong with my section? I know the painted fish are against all fish goers, sorry about that, won't happen again.  Are there any other fish you don't like OldSalt??


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Also, I will get a pic of that stowaway. Its small, and very colorfull.  Is has feathery fins, a shine to it when the light hits him the right way - looks like a glowing line, he is some what of a blue color.  Its tuff to describe him.  I will get a pic of him, when he stops swimming around so fast.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... A Congo Tetra maybe? Yes, I agree that fish are pretty hard to describe.


It's not just the painted and Fruit fish, it's the size and number of the fish and their differing requirements. Severum, sharks, catfish..ay-yi-yi! It's not just me, either. If you were just some random guy who announced he had all these fish in a tank your size, you would have gotten a dozen responses or more by now telling you how you were headed for trouble. A quick search through the posts over the past month should give you an idea of what I mean. 

It seems to be working for you for the moment, and that's good. You're obviously doing the right things needed to keep your tank in good shape. You're just in the typical phase of fishkeeper's evolution in which you stuff your tank with lots of goodies just to try them all and see what's possible. That's okay; everybody does it. Eventually you'll grow out of it and move on from what's-possible-with-lots-of-work mode to what's-optimal-with-ease mode, and then you'll be a full-fledged ( finned? ) fishkeeper.

We see it all the time on this board; not a week goes by without someone having big problems coming along asking for help with his problems caused by an overstocked tank. Usually they get more scolding than help. Yours is the kind of tank that normally gets ripped to shreds around here, and I think it's hilarious that instead you're just getting compliments.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

TheOldSalt @ Wed May 04 said:


> Hmmm... A Congo Tetra maybe? Yes, I agree that fish are pretty hard to describe.
> 
> 
> It's not just the painted and Fruit fish, it's the size and number of the fish and their differing requirements. Severum, sharks, catfish..ay-yi-yi! It's not just me, either. If you were just some random guy who announced he had all these fish in a tank your size, you would have gotten a dozen responses or more by now telling you how you were headed for trouble. A quick search through the posts over the past month should give you an idea of what I mean.
> ...




i agree....i was one of the ones that got torn to shreds....and now i am just a llittle bit overstocked, and i STILL have a problem with my fish being sick and noone has any suggestions.....but at least they arent tearing me apart, lol


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

that pleco you have might need a bigger tank too. its good that your gonna be getting a 100+gallon tank. :wink:


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

TheOldSalt @ Wed May 04 said:


> Hmmm... A Congo Tetra maybe? Yes, I agree that fish are pretty hard to describe.
> 
> 
> It's not just the painted and Fruit fish, it's the size and number of the fish and their differing requirements. Severum, sharks, catfish..ay-yi-yi! It's not just me, either. If you were just some random guy who announced he had all these fish in a tank your size, you would have gotten a dozen responses or more by now telling you how you were headed for trouble. A quick search through the posts over the past month should give you an idea of what I mean.
> ...


LOL, I understand 

Well my intentions were that I knew I was going to upgrade to a bigger tank soon, the amount of fish I have now will fit just right in the newer tank I get.

But thanks for not tear me to shreds..


----------

